# Maps of Afghanistan



## DG-41 (29 Mar 2006)

Trying to get the lay of the land, I stumbled across these:

http://www.aims.org.af/maps/national/physical/south_west.pdf

http://www.aims.org.af/maps/national/routh_maps/road_network/road_network.pdf

The nice thing about these is that they are done up as vectors, not bitmaps - meaning that they are infinately scaleable. Print them as large as you want, or zoom in as tightly as you want, and they are still good.

I make zero claims about accuracy! Use at your own risk!

DG


----------



## Franko (29 Mar 2006)

AIMS is a good reference for maps of Afghanistan...

But they are a bit outdated....still better than nothing.

Regards

BTW....Links don't work. Must be Firefox


----------



## DG-41 (29 Mar 2006)

I just tested both links, and they worked fine.  ???

DG


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (29 Mar 2006)

Decent maps.  I wish they were even more detailed vis-a-vie the smaller and more important villages.  

Links both worked for me though.


----------



## Franko (29 Mar 2006)

I'm a freakin' idiot....need more coffee. Tried to open it with another tab....



>



Regards


----------



## q_1966 (29 Mar 2006)

how did you get that smiley?


----------

